# Mercedes C Class AMG Sport Plus vs Auto Finesse



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Week last Saturday I received a phone call from my friends cousin asking if I could add some protection to her week old car Her new Merc C Class AMG ..... how could I refuse:doublesho:lol:


DSC00907 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00908 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00909 by bigslippy, on Flickr

After my usual wash process ... snowfoam , APC with brush in nooks and crannies , rinse , hand wash with AF Lather , wheels with AF Imperial ,rinse ,tar removal and finally clay , the car was put into my garage overnight for me start giving it some Auto Finesse attention the following afternoon:thumb:

Glass was cleaned with AF Crystal , exhaust with AF Mercury and wheels given a coat of AF Mint Rims.

Bodywork was given AF Tripple by hand and finished with AF Passion 

Sun wasn't about for most of the pics , but here she is


DSC00912 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00911 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00913 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00915 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00916 by bigslippy, on Flickr

Then the sun smiled:argie:


DSC00919 by bigslippy, on Flickr


DSC00920 by bigslippy, on Flickr

Have used this combination of Tripple and Passion on 3 cars now , easy to use and gorgeous finish:argie:

Thanks for looking


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

cracking finish mate! :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's nice, great choice of products there from yourself, the finish is perfect :thumb:


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

ˆˆˆˆ+1


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great finish, lovely looking motor! That's a really nice colour, although personally, i'm not mad on the design of the wheels, i prefer the 7 spoke all silver ones...

However your work is excellent!


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Great job!
Auto finesse was weapon of choice for our c350 sport plus too 
how many miles has it done? i found the brake dust on the wheels a nightmare but hoping its just because its brand new!
ours is also a week old and ive cleaned the wheels a couple of times after treating them to some mint rims too.

a bit off topic but what extras does that bad boy have?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Barny said:


> Great job!
> Auto finesse was weapon of choice for our c350 sport plus too
> how many miles has it done? i found the brake dust on the wheels a nightmare but hoping its just because its brand new!
> ours is also a week old and ive cleaned the wheels a couple of times after treating them to some mint rims too.
> ...


Cheers buddy , there was a lot of brake dust , these wheels are gonna be high maintenance and if memory serves me well , was only about 900 miles on the clock.:thumb:

As for extras , I haven't the foggiest:lol:very nice motor though


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Great finish, lovely looking motor! That's a really nice colour, although personally, i'm not mad on the design of the wheels, i prefer the 7 spoke all silver ones...
> 
> However your work is excellent!


Cheers Jon , had a Corsa ltd Edition with the black alloys on , you really need to have your peepers on to make sure you have cleaned them well:doublesho


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice work matey, amazing what a thorough decon and protection can produce:thumb:

Have to say I love Tripple, which actually is also a great base for Tough Coat


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work mate.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Nice work matey, amazing what a thorough decon and protection can produce:thumb:
> 
> Have to say I love Tripple, which actually is also a great base for Tough Coat


Thanks Simon , Tripple is a great product , never ceases to amaze me ,even after all the cleaning prior to it's application , the MF pad still shows signs of the dirt it pulls off the paint:doublesho


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> Thanks Simon , Tripple is a great product , never ceases to amaze me ,even after all the cleaning prior to it's application , the MF pad still shows signs of the dirt it pulls off the paint:doublesho


Same here mate, even after pre-wash, foam, wash, tardis, ironX and clay my MF app often turns a surprisingly dark shade of grey:doublesho


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice work, nice car...

She's gonna regret though having it in that colour. A client has a c-class the same colour and moans that it chips too easily....


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Woooo nice one slippy  Im in Luuuuvvvvvv 

Great finish cant say anymore as SimonBash said it all (regarding how effective Tripple is and the difference between a good clean and decontaminate)

Top job (as always) :thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

neilos said:


> Nice work, nice car...
> 
> She's gonna regret though having it in that colour. A client has a c-class the same colour and moans that it chips too easily....


:doublesho better not send her the link for this then:lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

Congratulations.... its a beautiful car.... I love this!!! pffff....


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Lovely finish mate!:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## NHke (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice car and work, but its not a real AMG?


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

i just picked mine up yesterday (detailing it this weekend) - no its not an AMG at all... just styled like one.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Brigham1806 said:


> i just picked mine up yesterday (detailing it this weekend) - no its not an AMG at all... just styled like one.


Ah another new c class on the forum  its more like a dilluted AMG...well kitted just without that lovely V8
what spec have you gone for?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning mate :thumb:


Brian


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely work bud


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning red. A great advert for Auto Finesse.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, thats a seriously nice red almost like the BMW Imola Red :argie: Great work, dare say its all down to the products used :lol:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing, :thumb:.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

NHke said:


> Nice car and work, but its not a real AMG?


Thanks and it has the AMG package :thumb:

Mercedes-Benz has updated its C-class range. It's the usual facelift fare, with a dose of new equipment and lower CO2 emissions. The biggest news is the introduction of AMG Sport and AMG Sport Plus trim levels.

They're spec levels rather than full-strength performance models, AMG Sport replacing the old Sport trim. It costs £960 less despite the addition of 17in AMG alloy wheels and halogen lights, while CO2 cuts see the C220 CDI BlueEfficiency AMG Sport as low as 123g/km, yielding an 18 per cent BIK rate for fleet users.

AMG Sport Plus is £1000 costlier (though almost identical in price to the old Sport) and upgrades the alloys to 18in items as well as adding bi-Xenon lights, AMG sports seats and a black and red-themed AMG interior.

A further £530 buys the optional AMG Handling Package, which uprates the steering, engine, exhaust and transmission responses.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Gorgeous car there, and good work too, Auto Finesse are getting very popular, red looks great in these:thumb:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Barny said:


> Ah another new c class on the forum  its more like a dilluted AMG...well kitted just without that lovely V8
> what spec have you gone for?


I Have a white C220 sport plus  similar spec, no pano roof though. only done 150 miles in it


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

AMG Trim sits well on all the Mercs. Though why you would put AMG wheels on A & B classes is beyond me. That C Class combo is extremely pretty. Most Mercs can't take red paint but that's very very nice.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is a fantastic looking car. Nice to see it in red.


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

great car matey, nice work aswell


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Thanks and it has the AMG package :thumb:
> 
> Mercedes-Benz has updated its C-class range. It's the usual facelift fare, with a dose of new equipment and lower CO2 emissions. The biggest news is the introduction of AMG Sport and AMG Sport Plus trim levels.
> 
> ...


What are Merc doing?

They shouldn't dilute the AMG brand or it will lessen their appeal.

To start pinning AMG on the back of any Merc is wrong, just like all the BMW drivers who put M badges on their normal BMWs.

We call it clownage on the BMW sites.

Wrong, completely wrong.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

To start pinning AMG on the back of any Merc is wrong, just like all the BMW drivers who put M badges on their normal BMWs. 

M is specialist
M Sport is an SE + Some bits.

AMG Engined cars are AMG Cars
M Engined cars are M Cars

The only BMW that has M in it's name is an M Car the others are M Sport.

Anyone fancy fitting 5litre Ford Mustang engine and box into my E60? I will think of a name for it later. How about BMW Mustang? That sound OK to me. LOL


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Top notch mate looks cracking .


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks superb mate!

Chris.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think they are diluting it, Amg have always done wheels and body kits, its like the old days with ford. You could buy an rs car or fit rs parts to a base model.

I do like that interior and red looks great


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SteveTDCi said:


> I don't think they are diluting it, Amg have always done wheels and body kits, its like the old days with ford. You could buy an rs car or fit rs parts to a base model.
> 
> I do like that interior and red looks great


Yes but putting styling parts on a base model still doesn't make it something It's not.

AMG cars are about a lot more than styling.

The extra cost does go to quality and a big thumping engine.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning,really like these mercs.


----------

